# NemVia's 1/350 scale Titanic (WIP)



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay, Everyone! Now that I've spent a little over 2 years building the PL Enterprise and Scratchbuild Drydock, It's time to take it a little more easy and do just a plain ol' kit model. For my next project I'm building the MiniCraft Delux 1/350 scale Titanic model at the request of my wife's cousin's daughter Lexi. This model has a few extra features than the original release of the model. the only thing I will be adding to this model as a personal touch is the lighting of the decks. Fortunately with James Cameron's release of the movie Titanic I will have some good reference material for all of the lights (...er most of them) In the first update, I've already begun painting the hull. The top section, of course is white, then I painted the mid-section Flat Black and the Lower section Terra Cotta or a Rust color and then rather than using the gold stripe decals provided with the kit, I have airbrushed that on and it looks sharp. I'll be adding the decals soon and spraying that over with a Dulcote to protect them. I've also started painting the Decking Wood Tan and then dulled them with the Dulcote as well All of the decks are very thin so they need to be opaqued and then resprayed with Flat White so that the paint can help reflect the lighting. I've opaqued the walls for the upper cabins and re-sprayed them flat white. The tricky part is where to add the lighting so that the LEDs are not visible throught the portholes and other windows, so I have to take extra time and piece the decks together slowly and make sure everything looks good. I have to say that I'm actually having fun with this model, so far, because I don't have to manufacture any parts. What a refreshing change from the "Drydock". I'll have more updates, soon! Keep checking!

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

In this week's update, I've added 8 new pics on "RMS Titanic" page starting on page 1 slide 12. Right now, I'm working on the wiring for the Lower Hull and the largest main deck. So, far there are over 20 LEDs in this part of the model. I should have some lighting tests within a week or so. I need to go pick up an AC adapter to run the lighting effects. After that I can finish connecting the wiring and make sure everything works before I permanently seal everything in place. There is also a very time-consuming task to do with this model and that is that many of the window frames need to be painted then cleaned. With the model being lit this will be an important detail to follow. Keep checking for updates!


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

I just love this ship so much. Built one in my younger days. Looking forward to
how this turns out for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Do keep us updated. I look forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking really good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

For some reason, I get a sinking feeling, looking at the model.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats very good work so far. The Minicraft kit is NOT the easiest kit to build. Its still largely the same as the "old" 70s Entex issue and molding and fit could be better.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Thats very good work so far. The Minicraft kit is NOT the easiest kit to build. Its still largely the same as the "old" 70s Entex issue and molding and fit could be better.


Yes... I agree. Some of the parts are not molded properly and I've had to shave others down for a decent fit. There are an incredible amount of pieces to individually paint. The problem I'm seeing with this kit so far, is the fitting of the decks into the hull. I'll have a few more pics very soon. Stay tuned!
~NemVia~


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I build some ship kits (smaller scales like 1/600). I always fit the decks to the hull first thing. Its awkward and often impossible to neatly paint the decks and glue them in later. I often have to fill and sand down gaps around the hull/deck joint. Its easier to paint the decks in place even if it means doing some masking and/or brush work.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

For this update on the Titanic page, starting on page 2 slide 8 I've begun assembling the decks to the hull and I have some good lighting test pics. I've also started painting many of the tinier details such as the vents, benches and some of the stairways. I've also painted the four funnels the wonderful White Star Buff color using the formula given in the assembly instruction. It seems to have turned out as it should. Let me know what you think of the color. In the next updates I'll have finished more of the upper decks. See you then.

~NemVia~

]


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

For my "TITANIC" model update this week, I've been working on some of the other painting and assembly details, while some of the deck assemblies are drying. I've added the details to the fore deck and aft deck and have begun the wiring of the boat deck. I'll have more of the upper tank room and 2nd class entrance. I should have the wiring done for all of these areas by the next update, then I can issemble all of the smaller pieces together. More pics to come soon!

~NemVia~


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The capstains and chains look very nice. Good detail work!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> The capstains and chains look very nice. Good detail work!


 Thanks! I have them painted up now so they look a little better.

In Titanic's update this week I've added 10 new photos of progress to this date. Most of the ship is now assembled and all of the lighting is working. Next I'll be adding on all of the laser etched railings and start all of the remaining rigging for the funnels and wireless cables as well as the lifeboat rigging. It's getting close to being finished. Keep checking for updates.

~NemVia~


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work as always. Your builds are an inspiration. 

I like these big boats. I've got a Tamiya 350 cvn-65 waiting in the wings for me (with a 350 E. Fitzgerald on my wish list). 

In drilling Titanic's portholes, how did you keep them aligned? I only tried drill pressing portholes once on my MPC star destroyer and they are essentially all over the place. I was thinking maybe running a piece of tape as a deck line reference; which should work on a smooth hull, but perhaps not so useful on a 'corrugated' surface? Thanks, Nem!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Model Man said:


> Nice work as always. Your builds are an inspiration.
> 
> I like these big boats. I've got a Tamiya 350 cvn-65 waiting in the wings for me (with a 350 E. Fitzgerald on my wish list).
> 
> In drilling Titanic's portholes, how did you keep them aligned? I only tried drill pressing portholes once on my MPC star destroyer and they are essentially all over the place. I was thinking maybe running a piece of tape as a deck line reference; which should work on a smooth hull, but perhaps not so useful on a 'corrugated' surface? Thanks, Nem!


The tape idea is good! I never thought of that one. But fortunately on this particular kit the holes are pretty much visible there in the hull. I do have another Titanic Hull ( a spare if you can believe that ) and you can see that the holes are there and pretty indented. I'll see if I can post a picture so you can see it yourself. There just not drilled all the way through. So, all I had to do was hold the hull under my drill press and push the hull up against the drill bit where each of the portholes was. It took about a half hour to do each side. I think there are over 900 holes total on the entire hull, if I remember correctly. You just have to be very careful when you drill things out this way. Thanks for visiting the sight!
~Mark~


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

NemVia said:


> ...on this particular kit the holes are pretty much visible there in the hull.... So, all I had to do was hold the hull under my drill press and push the hull up against the drill bit where each of the portholes was. It took about a half hour to do each side...
> Thanks for visiting the sight!
> ~Mark~


Well, there's a nice cheat if I ever heard one!  I got my MPC-SD as practice for my (eventual) Cooper and I'm glad I did. Messing up a $20 kit compared to $600 was an excellent test. I have no idea how I'm gonna (eventually) do that one yet.

I dig around your site a couple times a year and am always glad to see what's there. I don't remember seeing your 1701 bridge before. That kinda has me wanting to pick up one of those now. And your Drydock rocked if I didn't say that in that build thread.

Happy glue sniffing'!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Model Man said:


> Well, there's a nice cheat if I ever heard one!  I got my MPC-SD as practice for my (eventual) Cooper and I'm glad I did. Messing up a $20 kit compared to $600 was an excellent test. I have no idea how I'm gonna (eventually) do that one yet.
> 
> I dig around your site a couple times a year and am always glad to see what's there. I don't remember seeing your 1701 bridge before. That kinda has me wanting to pick up one of those now. And your Drydock rocked if I didn't say that in that build thread.
> 
> Happy glue sniffing'!


Thanks Model Man! Yeh, the bridge has been there for a while... Someday when I get some more "funds" I'll continue working on that monster as well. For now I have to build what I already have purchased and then later on I'll get back to some scratchbuilding! Thanks for checking out the site!
~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've added 23 new pics in the photo galery since the last update. I've also added some other pics that for one reason or another disappeared from the album, but have now been re-added. All of the rigging is now finished and I have the model firmly fixed to the display stand. All I have to do now is build a display box for the ship then add a switch for the lighting effect and she is ready to swim.... then sink.... More updates in a few days. See the sample pic below. I would like some help if you don't mind deciding what my next upcoming kit model will be. If you wouldn't mind checking the future projects album in the photo section and give me some ideas for which model you think I should start on next. Thanks for the help! See you next update.

~NemVia~


----------

